# help me w/ new clothes



## lolevolol (Dec 11, 2013)

Go get a easter bunny or a play boy bunny suit, you'll make lots of friends either way, personally, i just wouldnt wear any clothes and just go butt ass naked... but thats just me


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

lolevolol said:


> Go get a easter bunny or a play boy bunny suit, you'll make lots of friends either way, personally, i just wouldnt wear any clothes and just go butt ass naked... but thats just me


you probably had a bad experience as a kid, with your uncle..


----------



## lolevolol (Dec 11, 2013)

JPOW said:


> you probably had a bad experience as a kid, with your uncle..


Yeah i bet thats funny since the farthest you can get is blue balls you ****** ass bitch


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

lolevolol said:


> Yeah i bet thats funny since the farthest you can get is blue balls you ****** ass bitch


wonder why it's all guys around here....


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

hahaha really though


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

Just rock some cute flannels and or fleeces in the lodge and or warmer days and just get some jacket and pants that look cute to you for when you ride. I assume that you want to blend in, so base off the girls that actually hang around the park. As my lacrosse coach once said, "You gotta look good to play good". 

Good Luck!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wear whatever. If people see you riding and having a good time they aren't going to care about your clothes!

Source: I'm a dude and chicks can wear whatever but if they're just bumming at the lodge ALL DAY I could care less about them!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution go to the park and blow the Mobbin crew. A little dick sucking goes a long way. Harsh? Yes! Truth? Definitely.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Real people and real friends don't give a shit what you wear, they care who you are. Just be yourself and do what you do. 

Oh and do you think asking a bunch of dudes what to wear is a good idea? :blink: Good luck.


----------



## JaNelleD (Dec 11, 2013)

Wear whatever you feel comfortable in.

If you're comfortable, your boarding will be too!


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Just wear whatever. If people see you riding and having a good time they aren't going to care about your clothes!
> 
> Source: I'm a dude and chicks can wear whatever but if they're just bumming at the lodge ALL DAY I could care less about them!


fuck yeah this is good thank you!


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

JaNelleD said:


> Wear whatever you feel comfortable in.
> 
> If you're comfortable, your boarding will be too!


yayyy thanks )) I'm so psyched for this winter holy shit


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah just board, don't worry about getting all matching stuff, or specifically trying to NOT match, etc. etc. etc.

We've all heard somebody comment about the guy wearing jeans on the hill, or something from the 80's, but if that guy can rip it then we should all shut up!

On a side note: It's got to be tougher to be a 16 year old girl than it was 10 years ago. I'm a perv, but even I scoff at every comment I see on youtube vids, pics, etc. :dizzy: What the fuck people?!? :dunno: We've become a really passive aggressive society.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

You're not the only one who's excited. Only a few more weeks....


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

in conclusion, this was the most pointless thread.....


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I might be in the minority here but I usually feel like girls look better in ski clothes (tighter) vs baggy snowboard clothes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I might be in the minority here but I usually feel like girls look better in ski clothes (tighter) vs baggy snowboard clothes.


You can get fitted snowboarding clothes that don't have the "skier style". In fact I'd say the two styles have overlapped a lot now. Seems like a lot of skiers have picked up on snowboarders style. The big difference is ski jackets/pants can style come with some AWESOME 80'S LINES!!! :yahoo:

This is for skiing:









This could be either:









At the risk of sounding like a creeper: maybe carleyeahhh should post a pic of her outfit and we can in our infinite wisdom judge how douchy it looks.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

Last year was my first year boarding. For the times I went I rocked Nomex Pants, an Eira Jacket, Oakley glasses, Vans boots, a Hockey Canada toque, some hot paws gloves, and rental board.

I never heard anyone say anything about my attire. Though I did get quite few "Epic Beard Dude" during the first day.

Overall I'd agree that if you are comfortable who cares.

Have fun!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ken35 said:


> Though I did get quite few "Epic Beard Dude" during the first day.


Speaking of which, I had a pretty good trucker/horseshoe/fu-manchu moustache going on for movember last month. Carried the 'stache on into Dec, walked into a board shop and one of the sales punks says "NICE HANDLEBARS MAN!!!"

I shaved the next day. :blink:

Now the SNOW BEARD is something we should all strive for:


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Speaking of which, I had a pretty good trucker/horseshoe/fu-manchu moustache going on for movember last month. Carried the 'stache on into Dec, walked into a board shop and one of the sales punks says "NICE HANDLEBARS MAN!!!"
> 
> I shaved the next day. :blink:
> 
> Now the SNOW BEARD is something we should all strive for:


this made me crack up omfg theres always some guy who has frozen snot in his mustache though ew ew ew :thumbsdown: and I'll post what I'm thinking about lol


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

ok so maybe this


















or maybe something patterned to go with these










I am so bad at choosing :dizzy:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

No way guuurl, baby blue is so out. Doodoo brown is where it's at!


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

carleyeahhh said:


> ok so maybe this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me!
God damnit there's a fucking firetruck driving around my apartment complex with Santa Claus on top of it waving at people... SANTA, THIS IS A COLLEGE TOWN AND WE ARE IN A COLLEGE APARTMENT COMPLEX, EVERYONE IS DRUNK OR ON DRUGS, STOP
/pissedrant


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just my 2¢, but if you go with the baby blue, you'll be washing them after almost every trip to the hill. Unless of course you're the kinda chick that doesn't care if her clothes look grungy. 

... then again, if you _were_ that sort of chick? You probably wouldn't be on a sausage fest of a site like this asking "what would look good!" 

The darker purple pants will show the dirt less! Of course then, those baby blue/tourquoise looking zippers on the shell will clash! :blink: :dunno:






....FUCK!!! I really need to "Butch it up" some after that!!!!! :blink:

Howabout dem Bears, eh? :laugh: :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

carleyeahhh said:


> ok so maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See!
10 char


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

yeeeee I see what you mean :/ ugh and I dont rly care if my clothes look grungy but I dont want them to be ugly clothes to begin with lolol


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, since you switched over from skiing, didn't you have snow gear for that? And if so, can't you reuse at least some of it for snowboarding? The jacket at least... snowboarding pants have some specific features which I also like, so they're probably way different from skiing pants. Anyway, I digress... why exactly do you need new clothes? If it's purely for fashion, I'd say save your cash. Get nice boots and a nice board instead...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowboarding in Aspen is such a fashion show. You're already out of style.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

This video has some good women boarding fashion:

Naked Snowboarding - Sexy Videos - SexyAndFunny.com


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

Varza said:


> Just out of curiosity, since you switched over from skiing, didn't you have snow gear for that? And if so, can't you reuse at least some of it for snowboarding? The jacket at least... snowboarding pants have some specific features which I also like, so they're probably way different from skiing pants. Anyway, I digress... why exactly do you need new clothes? If it's purely for fashion, I'd say save your cash. Get nice boots and a nice board instead...


oh dude I ripped my jacket last year when I fell on my ass one of the 200 times when I was learning hahahah and my pants are tight af total skier type :wacko: plus since I think I'm gonna stick with this from now on and my parents wont just buy me new stuff anytime, I'm trying to make sure I'll continue to like what I get for awhile ya know


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

carleyeahhh said:


> oh dude I ripped my jacket last year when I fell on my ass one of the 200 times when I was learning hahahah and my pants are tight af total skier type :wacko: plus since I think I'm gonna stick with this from now on and my parents wont just buy me new stuff anytime, I'm trying to make sure I'll continue to like what I get for awhile ya know


Oh, that's a good reason, you need new stuff. Well, my advice as the practical-minded person that I am: get something good quality and don't care about looks that much. Gore-tex, 15k stuff and... people say Burton's AK stuff is good, but also a bit pricey. 

What I ended up doing was just find stuff with the specs I wanted, an affordable price and just picked a color I liked. Done and done!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

carleyeahhh said:


> this made me crack up omfg theres always some guy who has frozen snot in his mustache though ew ew ew :thumbsdown: and I'll post what I'm thinking about lol



Lots'o snot


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

carleyeahhh said:


> hi so last season I switched from skiing to boarding  and I need new clothes!! I'm trying to make friends while I'm in aspen/snowmass this winter so I can't be looking too stupid hahaha uhhh I'm a 16 year old white girl and I hope to be in the park a lot idk what else to say?? PLEASE HELP ME im so clueless :dunno:


What looks stupid is new clothes....and can't ride.
What looks better is new clothes....and can ride.
What looks best is riding well....and wear whatever...and a few earned duct tape fixes will be fine.

The better fashion...is confidence, self-worth and self-respect...
The best fashion...the above along with no bs attitude while being friendly.
And if you can ride, do your best and challenge yourself....you will have no problem making friends...you will get noticed.

The more important questions are....
What do you want to get noticed for?
Who do you want to make friends with...and why?

Yes, I am a dad of a 19yr old girl that can tear up the hill on 1 or 2 sticks...and she wears some bat-shit crazy outfits...and has a scary amount of ride/ski friends from all over the place.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Buy & Sell Women's Snowboard Jackets | GearTrade.com

I've bought a ton of stuff from here this past summer, and been nothing but pleased... Although I'm cautious about who the seller is, just like eBay.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Buy & Sell Women's Snowboard Jackets | GearTrade.com
> 
> I've bought a ton of stuff from here this past summer, and been nothing but pleased... Although I'm cautious about who the seller is, just like eBay.


The policy is no returns, but if there are any problems with the purchase that were not described in the selling post, the people there are really cool and will work it out. The owner was a previous employee of backcountry.com.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The better fashion...is confidence, self-worth and self-respect...
> The best fashion...the above along with no bs attitude while being friendly.
> And if you can ride, do your best and challenge yourself....you will have no problem making friends...you will get noticed.


+1

Although when I was 16, I might not have fully believed this. Or I would have thought "yeah, but adults don't 'get it,' it's different for teens." Maybe 16-year-olds today are smarter than I was. :laugh: But I would have looked at the ski resort's website, FB, YouTube etc to see if I could see what other people were wearing to get an idea.

(Don't worry, I got smarter when I grew up. You should see the crap I wear now and don't give a damn. :laugh: )


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> What looks stupid is new clothes....and can't ride.
> What looks better is new clothes....and can ride.
> What looks best is riding well....and wear whatever...and a few earned duct tape fixes will be fine.
> 
> ...


From another dad with teen girls: +283783748384244


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> From another dad with teen girls: +283783748384244


I fear the day I have kids that grow up to be teen girls. :blink:


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I fear the day I have kids that grow up to be teen girls. :blink:


Me too, you're a creep! 

Seriously though, it can be scary, but so rewarding as well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> Me too, you're a creep!
> 
> Seriously though, it can be scary, but so rewarding as well.


I already worry about my little nieces. On the other hand I know that all you can do is educate them and hope they make the right decisions... 

There's just a lot of creepers in the world! :dizzy:


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

lolevolol said:


> Go get a easter bunny or a play boy bunny suit, you'll make lots of friends either way, personally, i just wouldnt wear any clothes and just go butt ass naked... but thats just me


lmao, shes 16 man! hahaha


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The better fashion...is confidence, self-worth and self-respect...
> The best fashion...the above along with no bs attitude while being friendly.
> And if you can ride, do your best and challenge yourself....you will have no problem making friends...you will get noticed.


you sound exactly like my dad!  and the first sentence of your post is exactly what im trying to avoid :hope: It's only my second season so I'm not very good by any means hahahah but I'm not trying to look like a poser lol no neons for me


----------



## carleyeahhh (Dec 10, 2013)

Ken2234 said:


> lmao, shes 16 man! hahaha


teenage boys suck hahahah


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad most of you guys have a day job. Because females aren't your strong point. :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

carleyeahhh said:


> you sound exactly like my dad!  and the first sentence of your post is exactly what im trying to avoid :hope: It's only my second season so I'm not very good by any means hahahah but I'm not trying to look like a poser lol no neons for me


"What looks stupid is new clothes....and can't ride."

Hey we've all been there...In fact last year, had all the BC shite, splitty, airbag, snow saw, avy snow kit and scared shitless about going bc...definitely a bc poser...but willing to go for it.

However the difference...is posers complain or make excuses or sit around and critque others....instead of going for it and giving it a try. Last week I was helping a 66 yr old, first season, 3 or 4 time out, had all brand new sparkly gear, pads and ect....but he was going for it and STOKED....not a poser....so

What looks good is going for it...in new clothes, dispite what others say/think. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> "What looks stupid is new clothes....and can't ride."
> 
> However the difference...is posers complain or make excuses or sit around and critque others....instead of going for it and giving it a try.
> 
> What looks good is going for it...in new clothes, dispite what others say/think. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Words to live by. Cheers to that.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I fear the day I have kids that grow up to be teen girls. :blink:


It is especially scary if your kids are male 

Sorry, I just had to! And now I feel bad. Heh, I got new gear last year... it was on sale and all that... pants and jacket match because I found the specs I wanted and said "f it, I'll just go for it". And I suuuuuck. Oh well... I try my best though. And I have pads and all, but that's because I have a habit of hurting myself and getting hurt will severely impede my learning.


----------

